# Cod War 1972



## Manchester (Feb 24, 2011)

Anyone else remember this "war" - I was on the "Othello" as electronics officer. She was one of the mother ships to the trawler fleet at that time along with "Ranger Brisis" and "Miranda" (spelling could be wrong) as they were not allowed in Icelandic ports My job was to go in the RIB and fix any electronic equipment requiring repair. We also carried a Doctor, Met Off person and three Radio Officers. Loved every minute.


----------



## timo (May 25, 2004)

Check out nigelhadley.org.uk, some pics of the Miranda off Iceland in the cod wars.


----------



## tom roberts (May 4, 2008)

Went to Murmansk on the Cheviot 1967 the cold war was going on then,but something I found odd, the official rate of exchange was 2roubles 50 kopeck to the £, but little kids maybe 10 to 12 yrs old would approach you offering 5roubles to the£ they had bundles of the stuff,but what the hell would they need foreign currency for up there?who were they working for I wonder? Met two teachers at the International Club my mate told them he had a car back home and I had my own house to which she replied she did not believe him or me the lass I met also said the same but when we were on our own she said she did believe me the other lass said the same to my mate these were educated people who had known each other for yrs, also in Murmansk I have never seen so many drunks even when they were turning up for work


----------



## tom roberts (May 4, 2008)

Oops will have to change my glasses I thought it said the cold war,sorry.


----------



## clevewyn (May 16, 2010)

There`s an l of a difference Tom(Wave)


----------



## iantait (Apr 6, 2006)

yeah we won the cold war


----------



## Nick Balls (Apr 5, 2008)

Heard a lot about it having worked for Star offshore and Sealion ..........lot of the lads were involved.


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

I was on the UTC tug Englishman in August 1973 in one of the cod wars. 'cueball44'


----------



## keithsparks (Sep 1, 2009)

Was on Statesman Lloydsman and Euroman in the last two cod wars Euroman had an ice breaker bow and really clouted the Aegar one time we had a direct open line to GKA it was heaven , no pounding away just touch the key and up he came and if I remember rightly it was extra money up there and a month on and month off


----------



## ALLAN WILD (Feb 10, 2006)

*Cod War*

Like you Kieth, I was on Statesman,Lloydsman and Euroman up at Iceland. I thought it was a good job, month on month off, nothing to do all day but your watch, chase gun boats and play Canasta. Mind you that trip home in the bus from Invergorden was one I never looked forward to, 12-14 hours on a claped out 30 year old bus with no heating, middle of winter.........naaa.


----------



## keithsparks (Sep 1, 2009)

I was too busy in the radio room at my post to be playing canasta my hand hovering over the morse key just waiting to send the latest load of lies and garbage to the newspapers or the BBC ...,.,.,...,,........


----------



## ALLAN WILD (Feb 10, 2006)

*Cod War*

I thought it was You Kieth that had the extension loudspeaker put in the mess deck so you could keep your ears open while playing those 8 hour games of cards......must of been your relief.


----------



## keithsparks (Sep 1, 2009)

Not me Allan I was like a coiled spring ready to leap into action at the first call . Not the call for breakfast either.


----------



## Graham P Powell (Jun 2, 2007)

We had a special point for working the Miranda/GULL at GKA. Somebody was listed it all night as they got a constant supply of weather info from the Met Office.
rgds
Graham Powell


----------



## Quiney (Oct 2, 2008)

I was on the Starella, in 1981 (ex Sub Sea II / Ballard), but still supporting the trawlers going up to Norway and round to the Russian border.
I was the electronics officer but also stood one of the radio watches (8-12) as only had two trawlers ops to cover the rest.
Much the same, with met man, doc and extra engineers.
Was glad to have the dedicated link to GKA as the main TX hat was fitted in a hurry prior to departure, burned out a main transformer and so all comms had to be done via an Oceanspan!
Interesting voyage!


----------



## Brian Davidson (Mar 28, 2008)

I was on the Miranda August 1973, then on Othello January 1976. The direct link with GKK was extremely useful. Used to hate it when the doc had a message to send though. . . pages of handwritten script totally illegible!

Regards, Brian Davidson


----------



## Jon Roberts (Nov 29, 2011)

An ex R/O friend of mine certainly served on the Ranger Brisis, his name is Geoff Hegarty. Let me know if his name rings a bell with you, I can then give him a call.
Regards Jon


----------

